# I can't log on



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2017)

Every time I leave the forum, or even when I'm on here I get knocked off & I have to sign in again & most of the time it won't let me.
I've tried re-booting my computer. I'm using Windows 10 with Chrome, but tried Edge & Firefox & the same thing happened. Anybody else having any problems? 
Al


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 15, 2017)

No problems here. Windows 10 with chrome and it remembers me each time I bring up the page from my bookmarks.

Barry.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks Barry, I'll keep trying.
Al


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 15, 2017)

I had to try about 10 times before it let me in.  Same issues on Chrome, IE, Firefox, and Explore Edge.....
I finally got in.


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 15, 2017)

biteme7951 said:


> No problems here. Windows 10 with chrome and it remembers me each time I bring up the page from my bookmarks.
> 
> Barry.


I had the same issues as Al and mine is set up to remember me as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2017)

It must be a conspiracy!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Al, and Thank You for the Welcome!
I was just trying to post a reply to an article. It popped a window saying there was an internal server error.
I just figured I took way too long pecking out my reply.
But so far, so good. At least I haven't been banned, yet. LMAO! :D


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 15, 2017)

It is also happening to me this morning: I have to log on for each page, and sometimes when I click on "Login," nothing happens. Hopefully when I click on "Post Reply" in a few seconds, it will post this message.

[edit] OK, it posted fine. BTW, I'm using Firefox on Windows XP.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 15, 2017)

I get booted when I click on a link


----------



## motocrash (Dec 15, 2017)

Having the sign in problems on PC and go to google and this time clicking register isn't working.Instead try clicking on the main Smoking Meat Forums page - works for me.It comes right up with me signed in o_O


----------



## motocrash (Dec 15, 2017)

On phone now,came right up with me logged in.o_O


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2017)

Well as I was reading this thread, all of a sudden I was signed in.
Don't know what is going on!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2017)

OK, I'm going to close this out & try to come back & see what happens.
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 15, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Well as I was reading this thread, all of a sudden I was signed in.
> Don't know what is going on!
> Al



I live close to Hollyweird, CA.
It's all done with smoke and mirrors....

Computers, and Conspiracies both start with 'C'.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Having the sign in problems on PC and go to google and this time clicking register isn't working.Instead try clicking on the main Smoking Meat Forums page - works for me.It comes right up with me signed in o_O



I did that & it worked for me too, thanks for figuring that out.
At least I can get on until they get this fixed.
Al


----------



## idahopz (Dec 15, 2017)

This might be a long shot, but when site admins make a change to the operation of the software, if is often helpful to clear the browser cache (on the PC, hold CTRL and press F5) when on the forum


----------



## idahopz (Dec 15, 2017)

... Especially with todays optimized browsers, your cache might maintain server script that ends up being in conflict with software changes.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 15, 2017)

Lol..
I was just going to suggest that you can go into browser history and click back in where you were before you got logged out.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 15, 2017)

idahopz said:


> This might be a long shot, but when site admins make a change to the operation of the software, if is often helpful to clear the browser cache (on the PC, hold CTRL and press F5) when on the forum



By doing this will it only clear the forums cache ??  (i'm not very putor literate) ..


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2017)

jckdanls 07 said:


> By doing this will it only clear the forums cache ??  (i'm not very putor literate) ..


Keith it clears most every thing,you can click on some things so it doesn't.
I've been bounced so much I'm beginning to bruise 
Richie


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 15, 2017)

I just came back and, once again, was logged out, and clicking on "Login" did not work.

What DID work is to first click on "register." That link then took me to the registration page which not only provides the option to create a new account, but to log in to my existing account. *That* login link worked, and I was able to log on and post this reply.

So, something has definitely changed in the past 24 hours. I hope they fix it soon, along with the picture upload problems. This new site has been up long enough that these basic problems should be fixed by now. If I were the people running this forum, I would _not _recommend the company whose software they are using and/or the company who is actually managing the site.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 15, 2017)

Squirrely Meat Forums


----------



## motocrash (Dec 15, 2017)

Delete SMF from your bookmarks,google it,let it fully load and re-bookmark it - Bam


----------



## idahopz (Dec 15, 2017)

There appear to be two session cookies for the forum, one old and the other new:

smokingmeatforums.com (what the current forumn uses)
www.smokingmeatforums.com (does not appear to be used any longer)
I went into browser settings, and under the cookies section, did a search for "smok" and up came both of the above. I deleted both and when I returned to the forum had to log in, and all appears to be good. When I returned to the browser cookies setting, only smokingmeatforums.com was listed as a cookie.

One thing to consider is that if you have the old forum www.smokingmeatforums.com bookmarked in any way, it will try to use a cookie that is not correct for the new site. I'd delete both cookies, then log in again and see what happens - couldn't hurt. (you would need to do this on all devices/browsers you use with the forum)


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2017)

idahopz said:


> There appear to be two session cookies for the forum, one old and the other new:
> 
> smokingmeatforums.com (what the current forumn uses)
> www.smokingmeatforums.com (does not appear to be used any longer)
> ...


I just cleared my Browsing History,Cache an  still can not log in from the main page
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Dec 15, 2017)

idahopz said:


> There appear to be two session cookies for the forum, one old and the other new:
> 
> smokingmeatforums.com (what the current forumn uses)
> www.smokingmeatforums.com (does not appear to be used any longer)
> ...



Question.I close SMF and if I reopen using my bookmarks it works fine,it comes up with me logged in.If I close SMF open a new tab and my google page will pop up with the 2 rows of recent favorites(or whatever you'd call it) I click on SMF,it comes up with me not logged in and won't let me log in.Rid of this by the control F5 while on the Google page?


----------



## idahopz (Dec 15, 2017)

I just did an experiment that seemed to work. If you move your mouse into the "Recent" menu item (without clicking it) the site "smokingmeatforums.com" appears in the browser bar. If you move your mouse into the Home menu item, the site www.smokingmeatforums.com appears. This is a problem with the links in the menu. By having both "sites", you are essentially needing to log into both sites even though they are the same site because your browser is keeping track of both cookies.  I logged into both, saved the passwords in both, and so far everything is working.

This is something the server guys will need to fix in the software.


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2017)

idahopz said:


> I just did an experiment that seemed to work. If you move your mouse into the "Recent" menu item (without clicking it) the site "smokingmeatforums.com" appears in the browser bar. If you move your mouse into the Home menu item, the site www.smokingmeatforums.com appears. This is a problem with the links in the menu. By having both "sites", you are essentially needing to log into both sites even though they are the same site because your browser is keeping track of both cookies.  I logged into both, saved the passwords in both, and so far everything is working.
> 
> This is something the server guys will need to fix in the software.


That should be an easy one for them LOL
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 15, 2017)

As the forum turns..


----------



## idahopz (Dec 15, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Question.I close SMF and if I reopen using my bookmarks it works fine,it comes up with me logged in.If I close SMF open a new tab and my google page will pop up with the 2 rows of recent favorites(or whatever you'd call it) I click on SMF,it comes up with me not logged in and won't let me log in.Rid of this by the control F5 while on the Google page?



It won't get rid of your session cookies - you'd need to go into your browser settings to the cookies section (different for every browser) and delete both the smokingmeatforums.com and www.smokingmeatforums.com cookies. Then when you go to the SMF home page you will be asked to log in because you deleted your session cookie. Next, click Recent and you will be asked to log in again. Keep both your logins permanent and you should  be good to go until the server guys fix the URL issue.


----------



## idahopz (Dec 15, 2017)

Something new I just discovered - when you move your mouse into any of the menu items (without clicking) you'll see the URL in the lower left corner of your screen: "www.smokingmeatforums.com". The only exception is the relatively new menu item "Recent" reveals a URL that reads "smokingmeatforums.com" (without the "www." prefix) which your browser treats as two different sites.

When the server guys add the "www." prefix to the "Recent" menu item, this login problem should go away.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2017)

I don't like to clear the cache, cause it screws up all the other sites I visit. SMF is the only site that gives me problems.
Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 16, 2017)

I solved my problem I use this link now to log
Recent Post are showing now for me also
Richie
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/
edit to show the right page


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 16, 2017)

I had the same issue yesterday of not being able to log in to this site.  No problems so far today. Using Chrome.

Denny


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 16, 2017)

I couldn't stay logged in this morning either. I restarted my computer and it looks like its working again.


----------



## dr k (Dec 17, 2017)

I couldn't log in yesterday on my phone and haven't received  notifications for several days till today. It comes and goes. When it goes I just try later or the next day. I won't be starting new threads till this forum slows down because it seems to be accelerating,  meaning things are getting worse. 
-Kurt


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 17, 2017)

The restart didn't do it for me so I finally broke down and deleted my cookies which so far seems to have worked.

Now I'm playing the what is the password to this site game.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 17, 2017)

Yesterday I was logged off, tried twice to get a password reset that was supposed to come in an email, no email came. This morning I hit the site and I was already logged in like Nothing Ever Happened.  Go figure.


----------



## hellasteph (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi all, I wanted to jump in here to let everyone know that we have resolved the random logging out issues and fixed auto-login. If there's anyone who's still experiencing troubles, please don't hesitate to let us know.

Thank you all very much for your patience. Happy 2018!


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 4, 2018)

hellasteph said:


> Hi all, I wanted to jump in here to let everyone know that we have resolved the random logging out issues and fixed auto-login. If there's anyone who's still experiencing troubles, please don't hesitate to let us know.


It is still happening. I don't think you fixed the problem. My latest forced login was at 6:56 p.m. PST, about three minutes ago.


----------



## hellasteph (Jan 5, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> It is still happening. I don't think you fixed the problem. My latest forced login was at 6:56 p.m. PST, about three minutes ago.



Hi there @johnmeyer, I'm sorry to hear it's not working for you still. Can you provide me some information? If it's easier, I have PM'ed you my SMF email so you can correspond to me directly. Here is the information I'm requesting:

- What device(s) are you using?
- What browser(s) are you using?
- What URL/areas are you visiting that is causing you to get logged out?

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2018)

It's been working for me just fine since yesterday!
Thank-you!
Al


----------

